# Legs Up The Wall Plan



## cebethel

I couldn't sleep, so I did this with a certain picture :winkwink:

https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/LUTWP.png


----------



## purplelou

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sumatwsimit

cebethel said:


> I couldn't sleep, so I did this with a certain picture :winkwink:
> 
> https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/LUTWP.png

love it :haha::haha::haha: are they your lovely little pins featuring in the picture too?

im just about to start the bding sessions and ready for my LUTWP! don't know what hubby is gonna make of it though. x


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG Eva...now my size three little feet are blinged out! Lol


----------



## Desperado167

Love it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mbababy

:haha: I thought of you guys last night as I did the LUOTWP....even have hubby stuffing the pillows under my bum (as long as I don't use his, that is :haha:) :laugh2:


----------



## Saz100

Ha! Love it!! I tried the LUTW and my partner said what the hell? I told him "do you really need to ask!!":flower:


----------



## Indigo77

purplelou said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Ditto....:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Eva, this made me laugh.

If you could do a mini one we could all add it to our sigs?


----------



## Indigo77

northstar said:


> thanks eva, this made me laugh.
> 
> If you could do a mini one we could all add it to our sigs?

excellent idea!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Great, so my phucked up feet are going to be a siggy? Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Oh man you ladies crack me up!!!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Great, so my phucked up feet are going to be a siggy? Lol

they're cute little feet....:awww:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Great, so my phucked up feet are going to be a siggy? Lol
> 
> they're cute little feet....:awww:Click to expand...

Damn foot binding in the genes, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Can u take a pic with the pink, glittery Converses on? That way we'll have some variety in our siggies...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Can u take a pic with the pink, glittery Converse on? That way we'll have some variety in our siggies...

I can do that this evening, lol.


----------



## purplelou

Indigo77 said:


> Can u take a pic with the pink, glittery Converse on? That way we'll have some variety in our siggies...

.........or maybe glittery nail polish, ankle bracelets or toe rings lol!


----------



## cebethel

As soon as I turn on my computer, I'll resize it :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## cebethel

Sorry sorry, I had to re-work it..........plus I added pink toe nails :haha:

https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/LUTWP-SMALLER.png

Remember, right click, save it to your own comp..........upload to photobucket...yada yada :haha:


----------



## cebethel

or.............

https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/LUTWP2.png


----------



## Indigo77

Aw...i think i'll use that one instead!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Have at it, lol.


----------



## cebethel

I'm totally undecided............:wacko:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 238627
> 
> 
> Have at it, lol.

FANTASTIC!! Ooooh, I gotta use that pic


----------



## Indigo77

I am picturing Mr. DMom walking in as she's taking the pic....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I am picturing Mr. DMom walking in as she's taking the pic....:haha:

Mr. Dmom is totally at school tonight but DD thinks I've lost it...

On another note, I put a pink dye on the other thread and the girls swear they see it. I'm on the fence.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll use the glitter shoe pic...I hate my feet.


----------



## Indigo77

Where's the pic?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Where's the pic?

Sorry, it's on the 'discussions' thread where you stalk, lol. I just haven't gotten around to moving it yet. If you were talking to me, lol.


----------



## cebethel

ta da!

https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/LUTWP3.png


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Where's the pic?
> 
> Sorry, it's on the 'discussions' thread where you stalk, lol. I just haven't gotten around to moving it yet. If you were talking to me, lol.Click to expand...

I stalk because u guys are hilarious, but I can't keep up....chatty, fast- moving thread....

I stalk the TTC #1 over 35 thread, too....can't keep up there, either...

Hope u don't mind.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Where's the pic?
> 
> Sorry, it's on the 'discussions' thread where you stalk, lol. I just haven't gotten around to moving it yet. If you were talking to me, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I stalk because u guys are hilarious, but I can't keep up....chatty, fast- moving thread....
> 
> I stalk the TTC #1 over 35 thread, too....can't keep up there, either...
> 
> Hope u don't mind.....Click to expand...

Of course not, lol. I like when another one of my friends drops in! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, Eva! Love it....I am going to try to use it, but everytime I try to add something, it tells me my siggy is too big.


----------



## dachsundmom

How do I save it to move it? Or, could you text it to me?


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA ok now you need to make one for the LUTW success stories! HAHAHA

something like LUTW gave me the bump HAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> HAHAHA ok now you need to make one for the LUTW success stories! HAHAHA
> 
> something like LUTW gave me the bump HAHAHA

That's a good idea! But, we also need official GFY Club card siggys too, lol. We can add members to that one as we see fit!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> HAHAHA ok now you need to make one for the LUTW success stories! HAHAHA
> 
> something like LUTW gave me the bump HAHAHA
> 
> That's a good idea! But, we also need official GFY Club card siggys too, lol. We can add members to that one as we see fit!Click to expand...

AHAHAHAHAHA

OK Dmom... I won't have your lovely footsies on my signature :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ya know, I can honestly say that I hate me feet, so constantly seeing them is creepy and funny at the same time, lol.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Ya know, I can honestly say that I hate me feet, so constantly seeing them is creepy and funny at the same time, lol.

I totally understand you...so I won't be one putting your feet on my signature...only happy thoughts when you see my signature (Hopefully) :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ya know, I can honestly say that I hate me feet, so constantly seeing them is creepy and funny at the same time, lol.
> 
> I totally understand you...so I won't be one putting your feet on my signature...only happy thoughts when you see my signature (Hopefully) :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks, lol. The pic is so damn big! My feet are only a size 3.


----------



## LLbean

size 3 is cute...try my size 10!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> size 3 is cute...try my size 10!

But, you look tall and at least you can buy shoes, lol.


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA...yes I am 5'9"

that is true, must be hard to find shoes that size for women. Never thought about that.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Geez I have a hard enough time with my size 5, can't imagine size 3. Interesting, the only other woman I know with size 3 is also adopted from South Korea


----------



## Indigo77

I'm 5' 8"....wear size 8 in clothing and size 8 in shoes...
U would think my DH would remember that....
but last xmas he gave me size 10 slippers that looked like they belonged to the town whore...WTF!


----------



## dachsundmom

Junebug_CJ said:


> Geez I have a hard enough time with my size 5, can't imagine size 3. Interesting, the only other woman I know with size 3 is also adopted from South Korea

It's the foot binding, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

How in the hell do I figure out what the URL is to the pic so I can put in on my siggy? Lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Geez I have a hard enough time with my size 5, can't imagine size 3. Interesting, the only other woman I know with size 3 is also adopted from South Korea
> 
> It's the foot binding, lolClick to expand...

My sisters seem to be missing that foot binding gene :rofl: Their feet are bigger than mine! Although they are shorter. It's cute :winkwink: I'm the tallest of my 3 sisters at 5'1". Then the 2 middle ones are our adopted sisters, then the shortest (my biological sister) is 4'11". My DH calls us the hobbit family. And Zoë is now an official member, wearing size 9 months at 14 months of age.


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> HAHAHA ok now you need to make one for the LUTW success stories! HAHAHA
> 
> something like LUTW gave me the bump HAHAHA

Sorry, not doing that one til I get my own bump :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Indigo77 said:


> I'm 5' 8"....wear size 8 in clothing and size 8 in shoes...
> U would think my DH would remember that....
> but last xmas he gave me size 10 slippers that looked like they belonged to the town whore...WTF!

:rofl:
My husband has my bra size noted in my contact info on his BBerry
:rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Junebug_CJ said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 5' 8"....wear size 8 in clothing and size 8 in shoes...
> U would think my DH would remember that....
> but last xmas he gave me size 10 slippers that looked like they belonged to the town whore...WTF!
> 
> :rofl:
> My husband has my bra size noted in my contact info on his BBerry
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

thought of this thread today LOL...wondering why it dwindled down


----------



## sumatwsimit

LLbean said:


> thought of this thread today LOL...wondering why it dwindled down

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


i'm still following the plan. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> thought of this thread today LOL...wondering why it dwindled down
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> i'm still following the plan. :haha:Click to expand...

Me too ,every time after dtd I put my legs up the wall did a little holding my hands under my bum and doing a little bike ride :haha:Fixed it works for all of us ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> thought of this thread today LOL...wondering why it dwindled down
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> i'm still following the plan. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too ,every time after dtd I put my legs up the wall did a little holding my hands under my bum and doing a little bike ride :haha:Fixed it works for all of us ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i've never tried the bike ride :haha: i have my legs up there for about half an hour if i can manage that long (usually i know it's enough when my legs start to go numb). it is so not glamarous is it straight after dtd. mr d leaves me to it and jumps on the opportunity to play football on the ps3. he calls me when time is about up :haha::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg sum I do that too I practically throw his ass out of the room as soon as It's over :haha:and I can never do 30 mins I get too bored ,ten mins is loads for me ,as am just waiting on the kids banging in an saying mummy is that your new exercise plan :haha:


----------



## Viking15

I'm still on the plan, too. My DH is the one who tells me to get on it! It is kinda cute. That's how I know he is totally onboard. He says it in a slightly panicked way. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I'm still on the plan, too. My DH is the one who tells me to get on it! It is kinda cute. That's how I know he is totally onboard. He says it in a slightly panicked way. :haha:

Awk bless him :haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Yes, baby making is completely formulaic for us. Nothing sexy or fun about it. :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Yes, baby making is completely formulaic for us. Nothing sexy or fun about it. :rofl:

I have to do the sexy bit after the first 3-4 shags as oh losses interest :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Viking15 said:


> Yes, baby making is completely formulaic for us. Nothing sexy or fun about it. :rofl:

you can say that again :haha:


----------



## Viking15

I tried the sexy thing and it's just a big flop. My DH clearly doesn't think I'm that attractive. I guess we've just been together too long now. I dunno. I'm working on being okay with that. It was really depresssing for a long time, but I'm back to working out, and this time it's for me. Maybe he will think I'm hot again someday? If so, it will just be a bonus.


----------



## LLbean

well when I got my BFP naturally in July it was LUTW and the soft cups! so who knows!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I tried the sexy thing and it's just a big flop. My DH clearly doesn't think I'm that attractive. I guess we've just been together too long now. I dunno. I'm working on being okay with that. It was really depresssing for a long time, but I'm back to working out, and this time it's for me. Maybe he will think I'm hot again someday? If so, it will just be a bonus.

Aw bless I bet u are bloody gorgeous too ,well I know talking to you that u are anyway ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Thanks Despie. I am sure I was a disgusting whale at some point, but I think I look ok now. I don't think I am repulsive, but I know that I'm still not what he wants in that department. Like I said I am working on being ok with that. We have had counseling, and that helped a little. Not much. Basically we don't talk about it anymore because it hurts a lot. Personally, I really blame all of the photoshopping, plastic surgery and porn... But I know I have a lot of work I could do to come closer to achieving a better and healthier body. So, I will do what I can for me.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Thanks Despie. I am sure I was a disgusting whale at some point, but I think I look ok now. I don't think I am repulsive, but I know that I'm still not what he wants in that department. Like I said I am working on being ok with that. We have had counseling, and that helped a little. Not much. Basically we don't talk about it anymore because it hurts a lot. Personally, I really blame all of the photoshopping, plastic surgery and porn... But I know I have a lot of work I could do to come closer to achieving a better and healthier body. So, I will do what I can for me.

Babes this makes me so sad and bloody angry ,u were never disgusting please don't say that :growlmad:And yes I agree the Internet doesn't help but surely your hubby loves u for wot u are ,that's why he married you and am sure he isn't perfect ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, he does love me. I know he does. This is exactly what our therapist pointed out in our session when I brought this up. I don't know why I can't get more info out of him about this. I have asked him point blank, why are you with me if you aren't attracted to me. He answers because he loves me. I don't know. I think it's kinda sick... I am hoping to find that attraction again some day. It must have been there at the beginning. It helps to get it out on here, as I don't really have another outlet. You ladies understand and I appreciate that.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, he does love me. I know he does. This is exactly what our therapist pointed out in our session when I brought this up. I don't know why I can't get more info out of him about this. I have asked him point blank, why are you with me if you aren't attracted to me. He answers because he loves me. I don't know. I think it's kinda sick... I am hoping to find that attraction again some day. It must have been there at the beginning. It helps to get it out on here, as I don't really have another outlet. You ladies understand and I appreciate that.

Of course he loves you and I am here any time to listen ,u know that rite ,love u babes,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Viking we all feel that way...I struggle with mine too...he actually told me once (after beating it out of him) this "well when I met you you were the most beautiful woman I have ever seen...now you are still pretty but..." and let me tell you that is embedded in my brain and it hurt like hell!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Viking we all feel that way...I struggle with mine too...he actually told me once (after beating it out of him) this "well when I met you you were the most beautiful woman I have ever seen...now you are still pretty but..." and let me tell you that is embedded in my brain and it hurt like hell!

Babes u are gorgeous too and I am sorry but your oh is no hottie :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Viking we all feel that way...I struggle with mine too...he actually told me once (after beating it out of him) this "well when I met you you were the most beautiful woman I have ever seen...now you are still pretty but..." and let me tell you that is embedded in my brain and it hurt like hell!
> 
> Babes u are gorgeous too and I am sorry but your oh is no hottie :growlmad:Click to expand...

HAHAHA well he can be a hottie, believe me I have worked with him... I think he is anyway :winkwink:

He did not mean to hurt me but guys are very much physically driven


----------



## Viking15

Yes. I think men are very visual. At least my DH is. I try to be sympathetic to that as it is just honest reality. It does hurt. I think what hurts the most is that I will put a ton of work into looking great and then get nothing out of it. I end up giving up. I am thinner now than when I met my DH. Only 5 pounds, but that's 5 pounds. I have gone way up as you guys know, and come back down again. I don't feel like I repulse him anymore, but I don't feel like he has any real attraction or desire for me still. I think I'm getting there though :winkwink: He can't help it. I am sure he would change it if he could. 
LL, we can do it! I know you can. You've got all the knowhow! And Despie, you are lucky, because your husband still has the hots for you!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Viking we all feel that way...I struggle with mine too...he actually told me once (after beating it out of him) this "well when I met you you were the most beautiful woman I have ever seen...now you are still pretty but..." and let me tell you that is embedded in my brain and it hurt like hell!
> 
> Babes u are gorgeous too and I am sorry but your oh is no hottie :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA well he can be a hottie, believe me I have worked with him... I think he is anyway :winkwink:
> 
> He did not mean to hurt me but guys are very much physically drivenClick to expand...

:thumbup:Well if he hurts u again u send him over to Belfast :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, I haven't seen this thread in forever!:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA I really honestly believe that self confidence is the biggest thing that they are attracted to Viking, hate to say it but if you feel good about yourself it shows...no matter what size you are. I am working on that too :D

Despie :hugs: thank you


----------



## Viking15

Have my legs up the wall right now! Been up to close to a half hour. I think my work here is done. :yipee:


----------



## LLbean

way to go Viking!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Have my legs up the wall right now! Been up to close to a half hour. I think my work here is done. :yipee:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> Have my legs up the wall right now! Been up to close to a half hour. I think my work here is done. :yipee:

 :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/LUTWP3.png

Ahhhhh, memories. LOL


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/LUTWP3.png
> 
> Ahhhhh, memories. LOL

YES!!! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I had the painted toes pic...


----------



## dachsundmom

I think Eva had that one too.


----------



## drsquid

i thought of you guys yesterday. after the iui i put my legs up in the air for the 10 min they left me in there..


----------



## Desperado167

drsquid said:


> i thought of you guys yesterday. after the iui i put my legs up in the air for the 10 min they left me in there..

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/LUTWP3.png
> 
> Ahhhhh, memories. LOL

trying to grab this for my siggy
]https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/LUTWP3.png


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## Viking15

Legs up the wall right now! I hope the new siggy is lucky for me! I wanted to add it way back when but didn't know how. I've learned lots of things thru this TTC journey.


----------



## LLbean

hmmm I never added the picture...maybe that's the trick!!! ;-)


----------



## Viking15

:thumbup: can't hurt I figure. I think it has pretty good stats too!


----------



## LLbean

:rofl:


----------



## Viking15

How is Eva??? Anyone know?


----------

